# Dupe for MAC's Rebel lipstick?



## TaBear1342 (Jul 31, 2011)

I adore this shade, but I can't bring myself to spend the money on it. It cost as much as a can of formula! lol. If I absolutely cannot find a dupe, I'll put some back from each check for it. But I'd rather not spend the moneyy. [:

Thanks for any help!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 31, 2011)

For those curious to what it looks like here's a pic from Temptalia.


----------



## TaBear1342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for posting the picture. &lt;3 I couldn't get the one I had to show up.


----------



## Kaydeebii (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.luuux.com/node/2199884

http://www.drugstore.com/wet-n-wild-megalast-lip-color-sugar-plum-fairy-908c/qxp347537

not by personal experience, just by google search


----------



## TaBear1342 (Jul 31, 2011)

This is the closest that I have. :/


----------



## Ash Mathews (Jul 31, 2011)

It looks a lot like Revlon's Cherries in the Snow, which is one of my all time favorite shades.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 31, 2011)

^ I was just about to recommend Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick, they have some really pretty berry and fuchsia colors.  Mac Rebel is described as a "deep, fuchsia berry"..  I'm in love with these shades right now..

The closest I can find is  "Fuchsia Fusion" and you can get it for $5.  The quality is really great..

Below from- http://kaimilk.blogspot.com........Second from the left -


----------



## TaBear1342 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you so much, guys. [: I'll check 'em out.


----------



## countrybarbie83 (Feb 9, 2012)

This link should help:

http://xxxbeautyredefinedxxx.blogspot.com/2010/10/dupe-for-mac-rebel-lipstick.html

this blogger who found an almost dead on comparison The Wet and Wild Mega Last in 908c and Since the WnW is drier than MAC I'd suggest a clear lip balm under it and over it! 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 9, 2012)

Just buy it! MAC lipsticks are really nice. It would be a nice splurge for you. Honestly, chasing dupes wastes a lot of time and sometimes money if you can't return an item.


----------



## Moonchime (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just buy it! MAC lipsticks are really nice. It would be a nice splurge for you. Honestly, chasing dupes wastes a lot of time and sometimes money if you can't return an item.



I totally agree! I find I waste more money chasing down "dupes" than I would if I just went ahead and bought the real thing. In fact, I have  a new rule that I made for myself recently--No more OTC lipsticks. MAC's are the best, hands down--especially for the price, and their staying power.


----------

